

Lost scenes of "Metropolis" rediscovered - gruseom
http://www.zeit.de/online/2008/27/metropolis-vorab-englisch

======
gregstoll
Coincidentally, I just saw this a few days ago for the first time. Definitely
worth a Netflix/Blockbuster/whatever if you haven't seen it - the story is
surprisingly complex for a 1920's movie.

~~~
gruseom
_M_ is also worth seeing. I suppose it was the first serial killer movie, as
well as Peter Lorre's screen debut. It's different from modern movies insofar
as the serial killer is rather pathetic. But the film itself is haunting and
is drenched in that marvelous 1920s German expressionist look and feel.

Edit: not Lorre's screen debut, but his second appearance, as I just found out
from this superb piece:
<http://www.logosjournal.com/issue_4.4/leming_printable.htm>.

~~~
terpua
+1 on _M_. I remember a scene where IDs where asked from everyone, perhaps
Lang's commentary on nationalization/government control.

------
jamesbritt
Not again! :)

Guess they'll be yet another definitive final completely restored digitally
enhanced version.

(Not that I mind; it's perhaps my favorite film.)

